# Hello from a fellow Halloween-aholic!!!



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, I must admit that I have been addicted to this site all month. I finally decided to join so I can share some of my ideas with all of you. Over the years my house has morphed into something out of this world. I take apart the whole main level of my home and transform it into a haunted house with different theme rooms. I am very creative and make many things on the cheap. Thrift stores are my favorite place to go! I even replace the curtains and all of the artwork. No corner goes untouched during the month of October. I now get calls from people in other states that want to come to see it. I have quite the reputation in this area. Anyway, so glad to know there are other people like me; that I'm not crazy (maybe a little) and truly enjoy the holiday year round since most of my family just doesn't get it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Just because you are around people like you doesn't mean you aren't crazy. There's entire asylums full of people like us.......
welcome! would love to see some pix of your house...sounds cool!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, and yes we need pics please!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

it took a month-why did you wait so long, Hell o & Welcome
yes we need pics and dont forget to go to the chat room its a HELL of a time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Evil Eyes. Pics need Pics.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*PICS NOW!!!
*
Sorry....I mean welcome!! *

NOW POST THE PICS!!!
*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... welcome EE... now post pics!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Evil Eyes. Sounds like you do it big for sure. I'll be looking forward to seeing any pics you have, don't forget to join in on the chat room also. See you around the forum!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy welcome and yes we want PICSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

So sorry! I am not only new here but have never been on a forum before and am almost computer illiterate so it took me a while to figure out this photo bucket thing. I'll get better as time goes on.

Here are pictures of a few of my rooms. This year I am definitely investing in a professional photographer! The effect and the lighting was so much better than the pictures show but you get the idea. I'll be posting pictures on other threads about things I make, party food and costumes I make every year too.

Halloween 2006 pictures by darmarcel - Photobucket


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Love the pics EE. I love the Vampire Extermination Kit...what's in it? and it the letter next to it a part of it?

very well done!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!

Great pics - thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the house.

Nice. 


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy crapola EE...you weren't kidding about decorating EVERYTHING!!! That is WONDERFUL!!!! Where in the world do you store everything and then remember where and how it goes????? I can see why people want to come from all over!
I want to come to your place too!!!!! 
You really need a whole web site with how to's and pics of everything! 
Can't wait to see more! VERY CREATIVE!
How long have you been doing this......to have so many props???? 
Man I need to get back out there and shop some more!
Thanks for sharing....keep the pics coming please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome EE..very cool decorations.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Lagrousome, you're right - storage is a nightmare. I put things everywhere; in the attic, basement cabinets, shelves, garage and a storage unit. The pictures are a very small part of my displays. Actually just got back from a house selling haunt decor. I bought a bunch of masks, heads, hands, etc. for $20! Things really have gotten out of control. Tell me I'm not crazy, please!

Hawkshillhaunter, I am looking for the extermination kit so I can tell you what I put in it and how I made it and yes, the letter next to it is burned parchment, written in old script, that tells how to exterminate a vampire. I have candlelight around it and an orange spot so it can be read as people walk through the room.

Thanks everyone for the kind words. P.S. - I posted pics of 2006 costumes I made for me and my husband under the "2007 Costume Thread" if you're interested.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice photos Evil Eyes. Thanks for sharing and welcome.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very Cool..EE
glad to have you on board!!
I especially like the globes with the heads in them..I may do that with my shrunken heads.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Evil Eyes!!!! You've got great props there and and pics are awesome! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very Halloweeny. I love your pics. Fantastic vampire costumes as well! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't think you need a professional photographer.
Everything is fantastic. I am soooooo green with envy (a nice shade of green). 

Looking forward to any how-to threads you post...hint....hint and
any up-close and personal showroom threads....hint...hint.


----------

